# PC Games 11/11: Top-Vollversion "Wheelman" mit Vin Diesel, 22 Seiten Battlefield-3-Special, Torchlight 2 exklusiv



## Petra_Froehlich (21. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games 11/11: Top-Vollversion "Wheelman" mit Vin Diesel, 22 Seiten Battlefield-3-Special, Torchlight 2 exklusiv* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games 11/11: Top-Vollversion "Wheelman" mit Vin Diesel, 22 Seiten Battlefield-3-Special, Torchlight 2 exklusiv


----------



## Lightbringer667 (21. Oktober 2011)

schon wieder Battlefield 3 aufm Titel? O.o


----------



## 5cout (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich freu mich schon drauf, diese Ausgabe in den Händen zu halten. Am meisten bin ich am Diablo-Teil interessiert.

Und mal eine Frage
Gab es schon einmal eine PC Games Extended mit einem Diablo Poster?, wenn nicht dann wäre das doch mal eine gute Idee für die nächste Ausgabe, oder?


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Oktober 2011)

Scheint ja eine interessante Ausgabe zu werden. Ich freu mich schon drauf.
Find's auch super, dass ihr (fast) immer Vollversionen drin habt, die es noch nicht als Beilage bei anderen Magazinen gab. Ein schönes Plus


----------



## BladeWND (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann die Cover auch nicht mehr auseinander halten, sieht alles gleich aus die letzten Monate. Ich hab gestern mal meine Sammlung um geräumt, vor ein paar Jahren war das auf jeden Fall anders!


----------



## BladeWND (22. Oktober 2011)

Nix im Briefkasten


----------



## bigkosy (22. Oktober 2011)

habe die Ausgabe und ich bin enttäuscht.

1. kein Test zu BF3, kommt dann wohl wirklich erst Montag auf der Seite -> etwas schade
2. seit der letzten Ausgabe wurde das Videosegment auf den DVDs sehr stark verschlankt. Diesmal nur je ein Video bei Test und Vorschau und insgesamt nur 7 (und 2 davon Werbung). Wo sind die Testvideos zu Driver, Heroes VI, etc ??? -> sehr schade


----------



## wurm182 (22. Oktober 2011)

War heut nicht im Briefkasten, schade.


----------



## LordSaddler (22. Oktober 2011)

Auch wieder keine PCGames erhalten.. Wird wohl zur Gewohnheit. Woran liegt das?
Die DVD kann man mittlerweile vergessen.


----------



## ViktorEippert (22. Oktober 2011)

bigkosy schrieb:


> 2. seit der letzten Ausgabe wurde das Videosegment auf den DVDs sehr stark verschlankt. Diesmal nur je ein Video bei Test und Vorschau und insgesamt nur 7 (und 2 davon Werbung). Wo sind die Testvideos zu Driver, Heroes VI, etc ??? -> sehr schade


 
Die Vollversion hat uns so viel Platz auf der DVD weggefressen, dass wir nicht mehr redaktionelle Videos drauf bekamen. Leider!
Wir hätten sehr gerne mehr Test- und Vorschauvideos auf die DVD gepackt.


----------



## bigkosy (22. Oktober 2011)

Vik86 schrieb:


> Die Vollversion hat uns so viel Platz auf der DVD weggefressen, dass wir nicht mehr redaktionelle Videos drauf bekamen. Leider!
> Wir hätten sehr gerne mehr Test- und Vorschauvideos auf die DVD gepackt.


 
Schade.


----------



## bigkosy (22. Oktober 2011)

also mir persönlich sind die Videos deutlich lieber (Highlight jedes Heftes) als die Vollversionen, die ich bisher (in 2 Jahren) nie gespielt habe. Aber ist nur meine Meinung. Man könnte ja die HD-Clips und die Werbung (jedesmal die gleichen Clips) weglassen und schon wäre auf der 2.DVD mehr Platz. Es wäre auch toll, wenn man zumindest die Test von diesem Monat im nächsten Heft draufbekommt.


----------



## tobide1981 (23. Oktober 2011)

Hi - auch ich habe meine Zeitung, leider erneut, nicht pünktlich am Samstag erhalten! Auch mich stört schon seit langem, das der Videoteil auf der DVD recht klein ist - GameStar macht es vor wie es deutlich besser geht - hätte mein Bruder die nicht schon im Abo, würde ich umsatteln. PC Games hört zudem nicht zum ersten Mal das sich die Leute mehr Videos wünschen - komisch das dann immer die Begründung mit der Vollversion kommt - ich will mich über aktuelle Spiele informieren (dafür aboniere ich ja die Zeitung zusätzlich) und nicht "alte" Spiele zocken, wenn auch hier und da mal ein gutes Spiel dabei ist! PC Games abermals meine Bitte und ich denke auch die Bitte von vielen hier: mehr Videos = mehr Infos = mehr Kunden!

Danke


----------



## bigkosy (23. Oktober 2011)

ich schlage eine Umfrage vor:

a) ich will mehr Videos (aber nicht mehr Werbevideos) und dafür Abstriche bei der Vollversion machen.
b) ich will lieber eine gute Vollversion als die Videos, denn die Test sind ja im Heft.
c) ich will beides. Auf der 1.DVD die Vollversion und auf der 2.DVD (Extended Version) viele Videos.
d) lasst die Redaktion entscheiden.


----------



## BladeWND (23. Oktober 2011)

Abonnenten sollten wenn gewünscht auf die Vollversion Pfeifen können und dafür mehr Videos bekommen


----------



## billy336 (23. Oktober 2011)

kann jemand schreiben WAS alles an games getestet wurde?


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (23. Oktober 2011)

Kann es sein, dass das Spiel schon ohne je was davon gehört zu haben billig aussieht und zu der Software gehört, die zwar dabei ist, man aber nicht installiert/man nur 5 min. installiert hat?

Die Vollversionen im Heft Idee finde ich nicht schlecht, nur sollte man keinen Schrott dazu geben!
Total War + Erweiterung war eine tolle Vollversion, die noch bis heute auf meinem Rechner ist. Das Gleiche gilt für Company of Heroes (obwohl ich kein großer Fan von Strategie spielen bin).

Wichtig für eure Vollversionen sollte unbedingt sein:
 - Dass die Vollversion die Wartezeitzum Hauptthema verkürzt. Hier wäre jetzt ein etwas älterer Shooter angebracht. MoH, Battlefield oder was in der Richtung...
 - Dass die Vollversion in eurem eigenen Test nicht unter 80, minimal 75 Punkte lag (ihr bewertet die Spiele schon immer Außergewöhnlich gutmütig), nicht wie bei diesem Spiel mit 71 Punkten.


----------



## connermc (23. Oktober 2011)

tobide1981 schrieb:


> Hi - auch ich habe meine Zeitung, leider erneut, nicht pünktlich am Samstag erhalten!



Bei mir auch, kam schon letzten Monat am Mittwoch erst (auch nicht zum ersten mal so ), mal schaun ob sie das so beibehalten, sonst werd ich mein ABO kündigen und nur noch bei Bedarf mir die Zeitung holen


----------



## Enisra (23. Oktober 2011)

neja
man sollte sich da evtl. mal bei den Plattfüßlern bedanken bzw. deren Chefs die die Anzahl der Plattfüßler verringert und euch ist ja sicher auch schon mal aufgefallen das am Samstag auch immer jede Menge Werbung vorhanden ist, sprich jeder Plattfüßler muss alle Häuser in seinem Bezirk besuchen um die Werbung einzuwerfen
Also, das ist auch nur eine Theorie weil man 1 und 1 zusammenzählt und somit sollten da erster mal nachdenken ob man´s sich nicht doch ein wenig zu einfach macht


----------



## LordSaddler (23. Oktober 2011)

Die Werbung kommt nicht mit der Post..


----------



## Enisra (23. Oktober 2011)

LordSaddler schrieb:


> Die Werbung kommt nicht mit der Post..


 
äh, doch
die Samstag, die in dem Plastiksack kommt und das Postbranding hat und in den gelben Kisten auf den gelben Fahrrädern zu einem gebracht wird, kommt von:
rate mal . . .


----------



## connermc (24. Oktober 2011)

BladeWND schrieb:


> Nix im Briefkasten


 
und ist deine Zeitung schon da ?


----------



## Exar-K (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde es auch sehr schade, dass der Videoteil immer mehr schrumpft. Der war mal das Highlight der DVD.
Auf die Vollversionen kann ich ehrlich gesagt verzichten.


----------



## Enisra (24. Oktober 2011)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch sehr schade, dass der Videoteil immer mehr schrumpft. Der war mal das Highlight der DVD.
> Auf die Vollversionen kann ich ehrlich gesagt verzichten.


 
ja,
ich hab mich damals noch über die eine jährliche gefreut die zum PCG Geburtstag kam


----------



## Bonkic (25. Oktober 2011)

ist ein test von stronghold 3 im heft?


----------



## Prime85 (25. Oktober 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ist ein test von stronghold 3 im heft?


 Kurz und knapp: Nein


----------



## bigkosy (26. Oktober 2011)

Prime85 schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp: Nein


 
Scheint ja ein miserables Spiel zu sein, wenn man die Rezessionen bei Amazon sieht.

Schade, habe vorbestellt und kann nicht mehr stornieren.


----------



## Enisra (26. Oktober 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ist ein test von stronghold 3 im heft?


 
um es etwas zu erweitern:
Es kam keine Version laut der Redakteursvorstellung vom Robert


----------



## Bonkic (26. Oktober 2011)

danke zunächst mal an alle.
leider verstärkt das (fehlendes testmuster) noch den eindruck, dass stronghold 3 -trotz alller großmundigen versprechungen- ein richtiger reinfall wird. 



bigkosy schrieb:


> Schade, habe vorbestellt und kann nicht mehr stornieren.


 
hm, wieso nicht?


----------



## bigkosy (26. Oktober 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> danke zunächst mal an alle.
> leider verstärkt das (fehlendes testmuster) noch den eindruck, dass stronghold 3 -trotz alller großmundigen versprechungen- ein richtiger reinfall wird.
> 
> 
> ...


 
wird aus UK geliefert und es ist schon verschickt.

Kann es nur zurückschicken (was aber glaube bei Spielen nicht möglich ist), aber kostet eh nur knapp 20€ also kein großer Verlust und es besteht ja noch Hoffnung auf Besserung.

PS: Sehr schön, dass PCG meinen Kommentar zum Anlass für einen Artikel über die Bewertungen von Stronghold 3 nahm


----------



## Adariel (26. Oktober 2011)

Für die PC-GAMER gibt es derzeit wohl eher nur ein Thema: Wie komme ich um den Origin-Dreck der meinen kompletten Rechner ausspioniert und EA erlaubt mit meinen Daten zu machen was sie wollen, rum. 

Multiplayermäßig geht da wohl nur der komplett Verzicht, für den SP gibt es da eine nette "aufgeladende" Gruppe.

Sorry EA, für mich gibt es nur eins: Komplettverzicht auf das ganze Spiel! Niemals werde ich mir ein EA Game mehr holen bis die Origin EULA komplett abgeändert wird und die Spyware da rausfliegt!

Ich hoffe meinem Beispiel folgen viele...aber wenn ich den Wirbel um das Spiel so sehe machen sich die meisten da wohl absolut keine Gedanken drüber was aus ihrem Persönlichkeitsrecht wird, hauptsache ZOCKEN.


----------



## Schalkmund (26. Oktober 2011)

Adariel schrieb:


> Für die PC-GAMER gibt es derzeit wohl eher nur ein Thema: Wie komme ich um den Origin-Dreck der meinen kompletten Rechner ausspioniert und EA erlaubt mit meinen Daten zu machen was sie wollen, rum.


 Was genau spioniert EA denn auf meinem Rechner aus? Schauen die nach wie groß meine Porno-Sammlung ist, welche anderen Spiele, Filme und Musik ich mir illegal runter geladen habe? Oder sammeln sie ebenfalls alles erdenkliche an privaten Daten was sie nur in die Finger bekommen können wie google und facebook?


----------



## ElKodo (26. Oktober 2011)

Adariel schrieb:


> Für die PC-GAMER gibt es derzeit wohl eher nur ein Thema: Wie komme ich um den Origin-Dreck der meinen kompletten Rechner ausspioniert und EA erlaubt mit meinen Daten zu machen was sie wollen, rum.
> 
> Multiplayermäßig geht da wohl nur der komplett Verzicht, für den SP gibt es da eine nette "aufgeladende" Gruppe.
> 
> ...


 
krankhaft paranoid, ich rate dir einen guten arzt


----------



## Joerg2 (26. Oktober 2011)

Gibt's die 11/11 diesmal nicht ohne DVD?


----------



## marzipanmann (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiss, warum ich Pc Games nur Online lese  5,50 Euro íst mir zuviel und auch weil nur 1 Game drin ist.. nee, da kaufe ich mir lieber immer cbs.


----------



## KAEPS133 (27. Oktober 2011)

Also die neue Ausgabe gefällt mir schon ganz gut. Aber wie gesagt das Cover ist wie alle Ausgaben davor. Denkt euch bitte mal was neues aus. Orange kästen mit dem Vollversionsnamen und den Titelthemen + Männeschen rechts oben in der ecke. Hab das gefühl das war auch schon mal Abwechslungsreicher. Naja die Vollversion ist jetzt nicht so der Hit für mich und deswegen fallen die fehlenden Videos noch schmerzhafter ins gewicht. Ich wünsch mir ältere, kleinere Vollversionen aber davon dann bitte mehr. 
Oder wenn es so große Vollversionen sein sollen dann vll eine 2. DVD?


----------



## connermc (27. Oktober 2011)

marzipanmann schrieb:


> Ich weiss, warum ich Pc Games nur Online lese  5,50 Euro íst mir zuviel und auch weil nur 1 Game drin ist.. nee, da kaufe ich mir lieber immer cbs.


 
Ich brauch meine Zeitung im Kachelraum  ohne geht nicht


----------



## Hallfiry (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin etwas verwirrt, dass PC Games einen Diablo Alpha Screenshot von Diablo-Evolution im Heft bringt, der wiederum ein Scan aus einer 1996er PC Games-Ausgabe war. Überhaupt wurde die Geschichte von Diablo 1 im Artikel etwas flach erzählt. Es wurde nur grob die anfängliche Idee umrissen und dann gleich vom Release gesprochen, dabei war die Entwicklung doch wesentlich umfangreicher und Screenshot Material liegt auch besseres vor. Z.B. wurde auf Seite 27 der Ausgabe 10/2002 ein ähnlicher Screenshot verwendet (der das fertige Spiel zeigen sollte, aber der Shot war aus der 1995er Alpha), der sogar noch das Interface und auch nicht nur tote Gegner zeigt.
Die Diskussionen die man damals bei Condor hatte wegen der Umstellung auf Echtzeit kommen auch nicht ganz raus, stattdessen lese ich etwas davon, dass das Spiel kurzerhand Umprogrammiert wurde. Ich würde das mal mit PC Games Ausgabe 1/99 Seite 220 vergleichen: "Oh Gott, wir haben fünf Monate an der rundenbasierenden Engine gearbeitet!". (Tatsächlich war das Spiel damals schon etwa 8 Monate in Entwicklung, laut John K. Waters) Im halb-offiziellen Making-Of heißt es dazu, dass die Leute von Condor damals heftigen Widerstand geleistet haben. Daraufhin hat Blizzard ihnen erlaubt, das Spiel doch rundenbasierend zu machen, doch dann sind bei Condor Diskussionen ausgebrochen und in einem Gespräch in Erich Schafers Küche wurde die Entscheidung gefällt, das spiel rundenbasierend zu lassen, da es für Brevik wesentlich mehr unangenehme Programmieraufgaben verursachen würde, alles auf Echtzeit umzustellen. Trotz dieser Entscheidung arbeite Brevik ein paar Tage lang daran, das Spiel in Echtzeit umzumodeln, damit man es wenigstens testweise in Echtzeit anspielen kann. Das Ergebnis gefiel allen so gut, dass man dann schließlich dabei blieb.

(Kleine persönliche Bemerkung: Aus Erfahrung heraus würde ich sagen, dass Allen Adham den Leuten von Condor gesagt hat, sie dürfen es weiterhin rundenbasierend machen. Allen ist ein ziemlicher Überredungskünstler, er hatte ja auch damals Mike und Frank überredet ihre Jobs für die Gründung von Silicon and Synapse aufzugeben und später sollte er immer die neuen Chefs, also "Eigentümer" von Blizzard "erziehen". Außerdem wurde zu den Features von Diablo fast immer Allen Adham zitiert, außer es wurde Bill Roper interviewt, der mehr wie ein Sprecher fungierte.)

Auch ist es schade, dass gesagt wird, dass das Intro nichts mit dem Spiel zutun hätte. Es hat sehr viel damit zutun:
Der ursprüngliche Titel war "Diablo - Dark Vengeance" und in der 1995er Blizzdemo erklärt Bill Roper die Story des Spiels und auch in Werbeanzeigen von 1996 wird die Story erleutert: Man kommt als junger Mann zurück in sein Dorf und stellt fest, dass alles verwüstet ist. Die eigenen Eltern wurden auch abgeschlachtet und das Böse kommt wohl aus der Kirche, die auf den Ruinen eines alten Klosters erbaut wurde. Im Laufe der Story findet man heraus, dass Diablo für all das verantwortlich ist und muss ihn schlussendlich besiegen.
Das Intro zeigt doch wohl eindeutig den Hauptcharakter (ursprünglich anscheinend nur der Warrior/Fighter), der durch sein zerstörtes Dorf streift.

Der Kasten mit den Faustregeln für Diablo ist doch schon seit 22.05.2010 auf der PC Games-Webseite. Das nochmal aufzuwärmen und abzudrucken finde ich etwas dreist.

Und jetzt habe ich keine Lust mehr, mehr zu dem Thema zu schreiben...


----------



## Hallfiry (28. Oktober 2011)

Kleiner Nachtrag:
Man hätte auch Petras Charakter aus der Alpha erwähnen können, nachdem dieser (weltweit im Bezug auf die Berichterstattung zu Diablo 1) eine sehr große Besonderheit darstellt. Immerhin wurde dieser News-Eintrag hier sogar von ihr gepostet (wenn ich mich nicht verschaut habe).


----------



## Felix Schuetz (29. Oktober 2011)

Hallfiry schrieb:


> Ich bin etwas verwirrt, dass PC Games einen Diablo Alpha Screenshot von Diablo-Evolution im Heft bringt, der wiederum ein Scan aus einer 1996er PC Games-Ausgabe war. Überhaupt wurde die Geschichte von Diablo 1 im Artikel etwas flach erzählt. Es wurde nur grob die anfängliche Idee umrissen und dann gleich vom Release gesprochen, dabei war die Entwicklung doch wesentlich umfangreicher und Screenshot Material liegt auch besseres vor. Z.B. wurde auf Seite 27 der Ausgabe 10/2002 ein ähnlicher Screenshot verwendet (der das fertige Spiel zeigen sollte, aber der Shot war aus der 1995er Alpha), der sogar noch das Interface und auch nicht nur tote Gegner zeigt.


Offenbar kennst du dich gut mit dem Thema aus. Darum wundert es mich auch nicht, dass du so falsche Erwartungen an den Artikel hast. Du hast wohl ein Making Of oder sowas in der Art erwartet. Der Artikel sollte aber nicht seitenlang die Entstehung von Diablo 1 dokumentieren, sondern einen Überblick bieten und aufzeigen, was Diablo - als Spielkonzept - so besonders macht. 

Zu deinem Vorwurf mit dem Bild: Warum sollte ich ein Bild von irgendeiner Website nehmen, wenn wir das Bild doch selbst besitzen? Außerdem: Wir haben Scanner.  



> Die Diskussionen die man damals bei Condor (Abgekürzt, A.d.R.)... das Ergebnis gefiel allen so gut, dass man dann schließlich dabei blieb.


Ich kann mich "nur" auf die Quellen stützen, die ich habe. In dem Fall waren es persönliche Gespräche mit Max und Erich Schaefer sowie Bill Roper. 



> (Kleine persönliche Bemerkung: Aus Erfahrung heraus würde ich sagen, dass Allen Adham den Leuten von Condor gesagt hat, sie dürfen es weiterhin rundenbasierend machen. Allen ist ein ziemlicher Überredungskünstler, er hatte ja auch damals Mike und Frank überredet ihre Jobs für die Gründung von Silicon and Synapse aufzugeben und später sollte er immer die neuen Chefs, also "Eigentümer" von Blizzard "erziehen". Außerdem wurde zu den Features von Diablo fast immer Allen Adham zitiert, außer es wurde Bill Roper interviewt, der mehr wie ein Sprecher fungierte.)


Deine persönliche Erfahrung mit Allen Adham in allen Ehren - aber ich berufe mich da doch lieber auf die Erfinder von Diablo und nicht auf irgendwelche Vermutungen. 



> Auch ist es schade, dass gesagt wird, dass das Intro nichts mit dem Spiel zutun hätte. Es hat sehr viel damit zutun:
> Der ursprüngliche Titel war "Diablo - Dark Vengeance" und in der 1995er Blizzdemo erklärt Bill Roper die Story des Spiels und auch in Werbeanzeigen von 1996 wird die Story erleutert: Man kommt als junger Mann zurück in sein Dorf und stellt fest, dass alles verwüstet ist. Die eigenen Eltern wurden auch abgeschlachtet und das Böse kommt wohl aus der Kirche, die auf den Ruinen eines alten Klosters erbaut wurde. Im Laufe der Story findet man heraus, dass Diablo für all das verantwortlich ist und muss ihn schlussendlich besiegen.
> Das Intro zeigt doch wohl eindeutig den Hauptcharakter (ursprünglich anscheinend nur der Warrior/Fighter), der durch sein zerstörtes Dorf streift.


Das Intro ist natürlich in den Grundzügen an die Geschichte des Spiels angelehnt (Krieger kehrt in Dorf zurück), das war's dann aber auch schon. Das Video erzählt keine Story, zeigt vielmehr beliebige Szenen - Monster im Dunkeln, leuchtende Schwerter, pickende Vögel, baumelnde Leichen, usw... das hat wenig bis nix mit dem Tristram aus dem Spiel zu tun. Das Intro von Diablo war für Blizzard im Grunde nicht viel mehr als eine Fingerübung.



> Der Kasten mit den Faustregeln für Diablo ist doch schon seit 22.05.2010 auf der PC Games-Webseite. Das nochmal aufzuwärmen und abzudrucken finde ich etwas dreist.


Der Artikel wurde letztes Jahr in einem unserer anderen Hefte abgedruckt und für diese PC Games-Ausgabe nochmal kräftig überarbeitet, umgeschrieben und erweitert. Darum konnte auch schon damals ein Kasten aus dem Artikel online gestellt werden. Das soll dreist sein? 



> Und jetzt habe ich keine Lust mehr, mehr zu dem Thema zu schreiben...


 Trotzdem danke für's Feedback.



> Kleiner Nachtrag:
> Man hätte auch Petras Charakter aus der  Alpha erwähnen können, nachdem dieser (weltweit im Bezug auf die  Berichterstattung zu Diablo 1) eine sehr große Besonderheit darstellt.  Immerhin wurde dieser News-Eintrag hier sogar von ihr gepostet (wenn ich  mich nicht verschaut habe).


"Sehr große Besonderheit"? Na da hat mir Petra wieder mal was furchtbar Wichtiges verheimlicht.


----------



## Hallfiry (30. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Auswertung meines Beitrags^^

Das mit Allen Adham war natürlich in keinster Weise so Gedacht, dass es im Artikel hätte erscheinen sollen. Es war ja nur eine Randbemerkung, die mir wichtig erschien, da man in dem Vorgehen seine Handschrift erkennt.

Das mit Petra ist ärgerlich 

Tatsächlich hatte ich mir eine Art Making Of erwartet, das muss ich zugebeben. Aber 10 Seiten sind dafür auch zu wenig 

Zu dem Bild: Sicher dass ihr das aus eurem Heft gescannt habt? Die Artefakte sind die gleichen wie auf dem alten Scan von Diablo-Evolution und auf einem erst kürzlich angefertigten Scan sind diese nicht mehr drauf, weil ein besserer Scanner verwendet wurde. Ich mein ja bloß^^

Ob das Intro von Diablo eine Fingerübung war, lässt sich auch nicht so pauschal sagen. Joey Ray Hall war bereits Mitte-Anfang September 1995 mit den Trailern zu Diablo, Shattered Nations und Pax Imperia II fertig.

Hier noch eine kleine Gallerie mit "ein paar" Bildlein (also mehr als auf jeder Diablo Webseite im gesamten Internet):
http://hakker.simpsons-online-sehen.de/Screenshots/diab1.htm
Petra ist auch dabei


----------



## THC-ZOIDBERG (12. November 2011)

bigkosy schrieb:


> Schade.


 


Vik86 schrieb:


> Die Vollversion hat uns so viel Platz auf der DVD weggefressen, dass wir nicht mehr redaktionelle Videos drauf bekamen. Leider!
> Wir hätten sehr gerne mehr Test- und Vorschauvideos auf die DVD gepackt.


 Ich hab noch alte Ausgaben von 2007, da waren 2-seitige DVDs drin. Die   hätten genug Speicherplatz. Wäre dann aber auch teuerer geworden.

Edit: Ich sehe gerade, dass es sogar eine 2-seitge Disc ist. Tja, hätte ich mal vorher reingeguckt.

Edit 2: Und wieder habe ich etwas vorschnell gehandelt. Beide Seiten entsprechen nur einer DVD5, denn sie sind beide nur mit je ca. 4,2GB gefüllt. Da hätte man auch eine DVD9 nehmen können, oder gleich einen beidseitige DVD9 um mehr Videos draufpacken zu können.


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (14. November 2011)

Man hätte auch einfach die Vollversion bleiben lassen können und mehr Videos STATTDESSEN auf die DVD pressen können.

Gibt es ernsthaft soviel Bahnhofskunden (auf die dürfte diese Vollversions-Sache ja abzielen), die ein Heft wegen eines alten, meist zweit- oder drittklassigen, Spiels kaufen?

Wären es wahre Klassiker wie Diablo, Dungeon Keeper, C&C, StarCraft, Commandos, Baldurs Gate, Flight Simulator, Die Sims, Tomb Raider, die dann wiederum der Reihe nach in Folge auf die DVDs gepresst werden, könnte ich es nachvollziehen. Echte Top-Serien...

Und das Ganze dann nur alle 2 oder 3 Monate je nach Serie. Als Ergebnis hätte man dann nach einem Jahr ein oder max. zwei der Top-Titel-Serien komplett. Klar, die sind teurer, im Erwerb aber dafür kann man ja an den Zweit- und Drittklasstiteln sparen.

Bitte wieder zurück zu QUALITÄT statt Quantität.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. November 2011)

Wie wäre es einfach auch bei den normalen Heftversionen eine 2.DVD beizulegen? Dann wäre auch mehr Platz für Vollversion, Videos und man könnte zusätzlich noch die ein oder andere Demo dazupacken.


----------



## ViktorEippert (17. November 2011)

-DILLIGAD- schrieb:


> Man hätte auch einfach die Vollversion bleiben lassen können und mehr Videos STATTDESSEN auf die DVD pressen können.
> 
> Gibt es ernsthaft soviel Bahnhofskunden (auf die dürfte diese Vollversions-Sache ja abzielen), die ein Heft wegen eines alten, meist zweit- oder drittklassigen, Spiels kaufen?
> 
> ...


 
Vollversionen spielen im Segment der PC-Spiele-Zeitschriften inzwischen tatsächlich eine zu große Rolle, als dass wir sie komplett weg lassen könnten. Viele der von dir genannten Klassiker waren übrigens bereits bei uns auf  Heft-DVD. Auf Anhieb fallen mir etwa Commandos, Starcraft, Diablo 2 und  diverse Tomb Raider Teile ein. Der Rest würde heutzutage entweder kaum  Leute vor dem Ofen hervorholen oder wird von den Publishern schlicht  nicht lizensiert.

Was den Qualitätswunsch angeht:
Sicher sind nicht alle Vollversionen Superhämmer, aber wie du auf  "zurück zu Qualität" kommst, kann ich bestenfalls bedingt  nachvollziehen. Nur ein paar Beispiele der VVs dieses Jahr:

Rome Total War (01/11)
Titan Quest (02/11)
Heroes of Might & Magic V (03/11)
Tomb Raider Underworld (05/11)
Company of Heroes (07/11)
Sacred 2 (09/11)

Alles sehr gute Spiele, die mitunter erstmals auf einer Heft-DVD waren.

@Shadow_Man:
Das Problem an zwei DVDs sind die steigenden Produktionskosten. Um die  wieder rein zu holen, müssten dadurch entweder signifikant mehr Hefte  verkauft werden (was ich schlicht bezweifle) oder man müsste den  Heftpreis anheben, was natürlich auf wenig Gegenliebe stößt. Das ist  eben auch einfach eine Kosten/Nutzen-Frage.


----------



## Exar-K (17. November 2011)

Vik86 schrieb:


> @Shadow_Man:
> Das Problem an zwei DVDs sind die steigenden Produktionskosten. Um die  wieder rein zu holen, müssten dadurch entweder signifikant mehr Hefte  verkauft werden (was ich schlicht bezweifle) oder man müsste den  Heftpreis anheben, was natürlich auf wenig Gegenliebe stößt. Das ist  eben auch einfach eine Kosten/Nutzen-Frage.


 Wäre denn eine Möglichkeit mit 2 verschiedenen DVD-Ausgaben realisierbar? Eine mit Vollversion und eine mit umfangreicher Videoshow?
Ich würde zumindest gerne zu der zweiten Variante greifen, da ich von euren Vollversionen meist schon alle besitze (5 der 6 von dir aufgezählten Titel hatte ich z.B. schon vorher), oder sie mich nicht interessieren.


----------



## Enisra (17. November 2011)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Wäre denn eine Möglichkeit mit 2 verschiedenen DVD-Ausgaben realisierbar? Eine mit Vollversion und eine mit umfangreicher Videoshow?
> Ich würde zumindest gerne zu der zweiten Variante greifen, da ich von euren Vollversionen meist schon alle besitze (5 der 6 von dir aufgezählten Titel hatte ich z.B. schon vorher), oder sie mich nicht interessieren.


 
naja, das wäre dann aber irgendwo wieder Blöd die wie ich das Ding im Abo haben
Auf der einen Seite könnte ich gern auf die Hälfte der Vollversionen verzichten, auf der anderen Seite bekommt man dann doch wieder als ganz nette Spiele die einem dann beim Release nicht genug interessiert haben

Und das einzige was mir dazu einfällt wäre das ganze irgendwie Online auszulagern, nur ohne ... Beschränkung//Pförtner//Code nur für die Käufer würde das halt auch wieder einigen Gründen geben das Heft nicht zu kaufen, was auch wieder ziemlich Suboptimal wäre


----------

